# 100+ NEW PREMADE COVERS NOW LIVE



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

*COVER SHOT CREATIONS*
Ebook Covers - Print Covers - Bookmarks - FB & Website Banners - Audio Covers - 3D Box Sets

This is the last chance to purchase most of my current premade stock as I make room for a huge, new release. I have more than 100+ premades set aside for a huge release event, Tuesday, June 18 on my website: www.CoverShotCreations.com.

To see sneak peeks or just stay updated, feel free to check out my Facebook group CSC Book Cover Designs. Or just visit my website day of. First come, first served. You can buy right off the site.

 

 

SERVICES | PREMADES | GALLERY

*Custom covers and premium premades*
_ Feel free to visit and remember: _
* Covers are sold only once; they are uniquely yours
*All fonts and stock images are legally licensed for commercial use
*Upfront pricing

*www.CoverShotCreations.com*

Email: [email protected]
Website: www.CoverShotCreations.com
Facebook Group: CSC Book Cover Designs
















​


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Bookmarking! You have some beautiful, unique covers there, Nicole.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

cate dean said:


> Bookmarking! You have some beautiful, unique covers there, Nicole.


Thank you so much! It's a bit nerve-wrecking to throw it out there for everyone to see. Something you, as an author, know all too much about I'm sure.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you so much! It's a bit nerve-wrecking to throw it out there for everyone to see. Something you, as an author, know all too much about I'm sure.


Yep - I know a bit about that. 

As a book cover addict admirer, I am really drawn to your style. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

cate dean said:


> Yep - I know a bit about that.
> 
> As a book cover addict admirer, I am really drawn to your style. Thanks for sharing them!


When I find a support group for stock art and cover addiction I'll let you know. We can carpool.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Attention all hardworking authors,

It's time to take a well deserved break and peruse some cover art. 

I've added some updates to my premade section. Feel free to stop by and check it out. Cover Shot Creations

All covers are only sold once. They are uniquely yours! All stock art and fonts are legally licensed for both ebook and print. Ebook premades automatically come with a high enough resolution for print (300 dpi 6x9; 1800x2700 pixels) and downsized versions for web and ebook listings.

Fonts and font colors are flexible along with some aspects of the design. If it's a simple change, it's always free. Curious what's simple? Just ask.  I constantly check my email ([email protected]), so I'm always available to answer your questions or concerns.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Nicole - I just shot you over an email.  If you didn't get it, please let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

It was a pleasure J.E. Taylor! I can't wait for your book to come out.

UPDATED - added some new covers. Trying some different things out.

All covers are only sold once. They are uniquely yours! All premades come with fonts and art licensed for both print and ebook (300 dpi 6x9; 1800x2700 and downsized versions for web and ebook listings).

I am more than willing to work with someone if a premade needs tweaked to become a perfect fit. 

Fonts, font placement and font colors are flexible along with a lot of aspects of the design. If it's a simple change, it's always free. Curious what's simple? Just ask. I constantly check my email ([email protected]), so I'm always available to answer your questions or concerns.


----------



## timskorn (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll be contacting you soon as well, I really think your style will fit great with my next book.  Great work there!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you so much. I can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It was a pleasure J.E. Taylor! I can't wait for your book to come out.


The pleasure is all mine!

Nicole is fantastic to work with - she's quick and flexible and the price is extremely reasonable.

BTW - there's a sneak peek on my blog of the cover and the first chapter.  (http://jetaylor75.blogspot.com)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words J.E. Taylor!

This week I tried my hand with this premade series. Each cover stands on its own while still clearly a piece of the whole. All three covers for the price of one. Fully licensed and sized for both print and ebook. Font choices and colors customizable.

Happy writing and thanks for looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey everyone!

This week was a western theme for me, and I'm thrilled to say I am finally caught up on premades and almost finished with my custom jobs. So, in celebration I've decided to drop some prices. *All premades have been marked down $20.* You will now find all CoverShotCreations.com premades for $60 - series included, which are always 3 for the price of 1.

Stop on by and check them out.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

There are so many that I love - but I don't have titles written for them yet.  

So, so many....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for the kind words, J.E. Taylor! Titles can be so tricky. I'm always open to changing titles down the line for people. Gotta love epub; if you don't get it spot on the first time, you get a second chance.

I feel so bad you just missed my sale. When I get some time I'll email you a timeline graphic to make up for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

I have had a wonderful week full of custom covers. Seriously, I have some of the best customers. 

Unfortunately, this means I had less time to add to my premades. Have no fear, more will be added; they will just be a little later in the week than normal. 

The $20 off sale has been a success, so I've decided to make it a little more permanent and leave all premades at $60. This includes my premade series which are always 3 for the price of 1.

**The Wild and Free series is pending sale and will be taken down shortly**


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Pretty stuff, Nicole. I just emailed you about a cover. Hopefully it's still available *crosses fingers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you so much, Meg! Your cover is in your inbox.  

**Website updated with available covers**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

I hope everyone has had a successful week of sales!  If you're ready for a fun distraction from all that hard work, take a peek at this week's covers.

_And remember:_ 
*** all prices are straightforward 
*** *no additional fees for stock art* 
*** all covers come licensed for print and ebook
*** add a back cover and spine at any time for $25


----------



## Weirdling (Jun 25, 2011)

Just want to say I love the blue rose, the ship wheel, and the woman with the leaves around her face.  Those are particularly gorgeous.  I've bookmarked you for future reference.

Jodi


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you so much, Jodi! I love getting feedback, and I'm always pleasantly surprised which ones people pick as their favorites. I hope I can make something particularly special for your cover sometime.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

It's been a wonderfully busy week! As promised, I finally found some time to add to my premade selection. Feel free to check it out, and enjoy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

New premades are up! Click here to check them out . I've been super busy this week working hard to make room for some new custom cover orders. If you hurry, you can be top of my list with no wait. First come, first served.

Below is a sample of some new stuff I've been working on these past couple of days. Also, keep an eye out for my up-and-coming sold gallery I'm adding to my website very soon (FINALLY  ).

Happy writing and thanks for looking!


----------



## timskorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Cool stuff as always...love the new sci-fi ship.  You know I'm still thinking of getting one like that! Hmm...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

timskorn said:


> Cool stuff as always...love the new sci-fi ship. You know I'm still thinking of getting one like that! Hmm...


Thanks, Tim! I felt so bad when I sold the blue one you really liked. So you know I had you in mind when I made the new ship one.  I think it will hold up spectacularly in a print version too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's a peek at some of my latest additions. Feel free to stop on by my site to see them all!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a peek at some of my latest additions. Feel free to stop on by my site to see them all!


Omg. Is that a Robert Pattison look alike? It totally looks like twilight.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

ClariiY said:


> Omg. Is that a Robert Pattison look alike? It totally looks like twilight.


That's what he struck me as when I saw him; so I knew what I had to do.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That's what he struck me as when I saw him; so I knew what I had to do.


Haha. And that girl looks like Megan Fox to me. It's the hair. Megan Fox and Robert Pattison >.>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nicole,

I apologize--you've been posting a while now and we never officially welcomed you! So, here you go!

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks! [br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks, Betsy, very happy to be here. 

Also, new premades added this week. Feel free to check them out at CoverShotCreations.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Making room for new covers; my loss is your gain! I've slashed half my stock to half off. Check out the new sales page. And don't forget, I still have my normal premade page that I add to on a regular basis.

Feel free to visit, and remember: All prices are straightforward. *No additional fees for stock art.* Every cover comes licensed and sized for both print and ebook. Order an accompanying back cover and spine at any time for just $25. That's it; just $25 to go from ebook to print!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's a sneak peek of this week's covers:



Feel free to hop on over and check them out!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Just an update for the week. I am thoroughly booked solid for the next two weeks on custom jobs, but you can always order a premade at any time. I've got some really sweet premades almost finished that I will be adding soon. Check back often so you don't miss out!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

This week has been amazing. I finally managed to squeeze in some new premades. To see my new stash of thrillers, romance, and more click here! I'm also still holding my 50% off sale, to check it out go here.

Feel free to visit, and remember: All prices are straightforward. *No additional fees for stock art.* Every cover comes licensed and sized for both print and ebook. *Pay nothing extra for print rights!* Order an accompanying back cover and spine at any time for just $25.

As always, if you can't find a perfect fit from my premade section, keep in mind I can do many minor customizations free of charge, or major ones for a small fee. All you have to do is ask. 

Happy writing and thanks for looking.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Yep - I know a bit about that.
> 
> As a book cover addict admirer, I am really drawn to your style. Thanks for sharing them!


Hello fellow book cover "admirer".

Those covers are really great.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> Oooh such pretty covers!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, Chrystalla. 

Just a quick update, I've added some new premades with plenty of romance to go around! To check them out, click here!

Feel free to visit, and remember: All prices are straightforward. *No additional fees for stock art.* Every cover comes licensed and sized for both print and ebook. *Pay nothing extra for print rights!* Order an accompanying back cover and spine at any time for just $25.

As always, if you can't find a perfect fit from my premade section, custom covers are available. Or if you want to wait it out, check back often. I will be adding to my list of premades on a regular basis.

Happy writing and thanks for looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

It's been a wonderful, busy month! New website had to go on the back burner so I could keep up with covers. I should have my current sold gallery updated soon though. Feel free to stop on by, peruse some premades, and book your order today before the wait starts up again.

As always, happy writing and thanks for looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's a peek of what I've been working hard on:



All of these covers are SOLD.  But don't worry; there's more where these came from! Stop on by my site and see if there's something special waiting for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

My schedule is filling up fast; book early to avoid the wait! And don't forget, print licences always included at no extra charge. Add a back cover and spine at any time down the road for only $25. That's right, ebook prices with print quality.

Enjoy my latest backcover designs and stop on by to check them out yourself:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's a sneak peek of a non fiction series I just completed for Alain Gomez:



Feel free to hop on over to my site and check things out! 
Don't forget to make December/January reservations soon as I'm filling up fast. 
Thanks for looking, and as always, happy writing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi, everyone!

This is my last week for my sale page. If you see something you like, secure it quick before the price goes up, or it's gone. Major restructuring underway for my website. Look forward to faster load times, more individualized pricing for premades, and possibly some new package deals. It's not finished yet, but I've saved a sliver of time for next week to wrap it up.

Book your customs early as my schedule gets hectic this time of year. I do occasionally have last minute openings though, for those caught in a sticky deadline. I do the best I can to help everyone out so always ask; don't be shy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

The new website is live! With it comes new individual prices for premades and much faster load times. Come on over and check it out at covershotcreations.com. All feedback is welcome and appreciated; just email me at [email protected]


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks good Nicole!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

JETaylor said:


> Looks good Nicole!


Thank you! I still smile every time I see Night Hawk in your sig. 

Here's a sneak peek of my latest finished covers (website will be updated shortly):



All of these covers are SOLD.  But you can get your own here. Try to keep in mind this is my busy season, so for everyone's sanity please book early for customs.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's a sneak peek of a few of my latest finished covers:



All of these covers are SOLD.  But you can get your own here. Above you can see two examples of my $25 back cover and spine upgrade. You can add this to any custom or premade you buy from me at any time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

It's been a busy month, but finally slowing down.   So I managed to sneak in a few new premades. Feel free to stop on by and check them out!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

New premades are up! 

It's been a demanding but very rewarding month.   Romance and couples were the name of the game this week. I have a few more to fit in and an update to my SOLD gallery (and SERVICES page) coming shortly.

Also wanted to remind everyone that I provide promotional material as well as covers for your book. Box sets, 3D images, bookmarks, audio covers, and website banners to name a few. I've always done them upon request, but have decided to officially add them to my services page with prices. They are not up yet but are on their way. If you're curious about prices or details in the meantime, feel free to shoot me an email at [email protected] I always love hearing from you.


----------



## rosewynters (Apr 6, 2013)

Love the covers! I've got you bookmarked


----------



## timskorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Nicole is amazing to work with, for anyone considering her.  She is responsive, thorough, and bends over backwards to meet requests in a timely manner.  I was so happy with the cover she did for Dustland that I'm eventually having her rework an older book to fit with a broader trilogy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you, Rose! Hope to see you soon 



timskorn said:


> Nicole is amazing to work with, for anyone considering her. She is responsive, thorough, and bends over backwards to meet requests in a timely manner. I was so happy with the cover she did for Dustland that I'm eventually having her rework an older book to fit with a broader trilogy.


Thank you, Tim. I absolutely loved working on Dustland. Can't wait to make that trilogy too. It's going to be so much fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

This week has been crazy, but I managed to finish some premades, some customs, and the website is mostly updated. Phew. Now if you're like me and need a breather, feel free check out some of my latest sold covers below.

I have some very exciting custom covers I'm working on this week and next, but if you need anything at all, hit me up and I'll schedule you in before the rest of my month fills up. Happy writing!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Want a beautiful, customized cover, but can't afford it right now? Today's your lucky day. I'm offering a free custom cover as the grand prize to the winner of freediscountedbooks.com's current promo.

*Click here to enter*. Bring yourself and an email address, cuz that's all you'll need.

Winner will be selected tomorrow (4/22) at 5 pm EST. Please don't miss out if you can use this. I've never offered this before (as I have a crazy schedule), but I'm really excited to make someone's day and provide something really awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Amber Turner, winner of the custom cover giveaway, has made her final selection! Check out the 3 proofs she chose from (ABOVE) and her final after some adjustments.

It's been a super busy month with even more to come! Below are a few of my latest finished covers. Feel free to stop on by and see the rest. For those of you interested in booking a custom cover, please try to book early. I only have one more slot left in July, and they're going fast. Premades are still a 24-hour or less turnaround though. So if you're in a bind, don't forget to *take a peek here* for those.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope everyone had a productive week!

If you're looking for a distraction, feel free to come on by my shop. New premades are up- mystery, romantic suspense, and more.

As always, if you're looking to book a custom cover, please contact early as slots fill quickly. Enjoy your weekend and happy writing!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

New premades are up! I have a little bit of everything, but tried to add a few extra young adult and clean romance options since they seem to sell out so quickly. If you're curious, check them out * here at covershotcreations.com*.

I also offer custom covers and tons of promo material. But don't forget to plan ahead, as I'm usually booked about a month in advance. Don't worry, though; premades are still a 24 hour delivery.

Need some branding? I offer that as well. Check out my latest for Gabriella Mahoney!
​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

New premades are up! I've added a little bit of everything. To check them out  go here.

Just a quick heads up, I am raising my prices come May. So this is your last chance to book under the current fees. I hate to do it, but I really want to get my wait times back down for those wonderful authors who keep returning.

If you're in a time crunch, as always, premades are still a 24 hour turnaround. Do keep in mind, though, that I only have two open custom spots left before May. Grab them quick if you need something specific and want to save on the budget.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Website is up to date with a smattering of new premades. Feel free to check them out here at CoverShotCreations.com.

If you're curious what I've been up to, below is a little bit of my latest. Enjoy!


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi!

If I get a premade cover, am I allowed to add some elements or tweak some aspects? Like lighting, color tones etc.? Or add a piece to it? What's the status on the cover once its sold?


----------



## Ni[email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Gaulvinov said:


> Hi!
> 
> If I get a premade cover, am I allowed to add some elements or tweak some aspects? Like lighting, color tones etc.? Or add a piece to it? What's the status on the cover once its sold?


Hi Gaulvinov!

If you like a premade cover but it isn't perfectly suited to your needs, let me know and I can make many adjustments depending on what you're looking for.

Things like different fonts, font color, title and author placement I'm happy to provide, and are all included in the price of the premade. If you require major adjustments to a cover, those are still possible, but cost a little more, according to the time they consume.

If you have any questions on something specific, feel free to send me an email ([email protected]). I'd love to satisfy any curiosity you have or see if I can provide what you have in mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

New premades are up! Quite a few new thriller covers, young adult, horror, and romance. If you can't find a perfect fit from my premade selection, as always, I'm available for custom work as well, and would love to hear from you ([email protected]m). 

Keep in mind that I can turn a single premade into a series or serial. If you're on a tight budget, this can be very cost effective.

Quick update: Premade #167 is no longer available.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

New premades are posted! To check them out visit my premade page here.

I also have a couple of mid-January openings that just became available for customs designs. It's first come, first served, so email me posthaste if you'd like one of those dates reserved ([email protected]).

Have a great New Year and happy writing everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

My website is finally updated with a bunch of new premades! _(To view them go here to CoverShotCreations.com)_

If you're curious what I've been up to, below is a little bit of my latest custom work for Gabriella Mahoney. This week has been full of historical romance and plenty of young adult. However, if you don't see something that works for you, feel free to contact me and let me know what you're looking for.

Keep in mind that I can take any of my premades and make them into a series for you. All of the fonts and font designs are flexible on my premades. So pick 3 or 4 premades you like, and I'll match the titles to create your brand. 








Have a great day and happy writing!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

The four covers are nicely done.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

geronl said:


> The four covers are nicely done.


Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

I've had some inquiries on how I make my covers. Every cover requires its own amount of photomanipulation and number of images, but I've attached two, quick samples below to give you an idea of what goes on behind the scenes.

_To check out more, feel free to visit my site at www.CoverShotCreations.com._



















Have a great day and happy writing!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Bookmarked.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

B.A. Spangler said:


> Bookmarked.


Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi everyone! I've been busy as a bee.  New premades are up with a focus on clean romance, cozy mystery and a few scify. I still have a large variety of other genres, as well. *To view, feel free to visit my site at www.CoverShotCreations.com.*

I finally have a few openings for new clients. So if you're interested in a custom cover, please check out my newly updated sold gallery (to make sure we're a good match), then send me an email. I would love to work with you. 

My website has undergone a massive facelift. Please, please let me know if anyone is experiencing any issues. Thank you!!

And for your viewing pleasure, below are a couple of before and after examples. The left is a brand new premade. The right, a previous custom. This gives you an idea of what goes into a lot of my covers. You are NOT paying for a single image slapped up with text over the top.

Happy writing and enjoy the new week!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I've decided to do away with my strictly western premade category and fill it with premade series options instead. I still have a few more I'm close to finished with, but hopefully, you'll be able to find what you like. 

Feel free to stop on by and check out my new covers I'm adding to all the time.

Oh, and for those of you asking, yes, I can turn a stand alone premade into a series for you as well. I can also add more covers to the current series options I have on hand.

Happy writing and enjoy the new week!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Need a last minute cover before the Christmas rush? Look no further. I've decided to open up a few custom slots, starting immediately. These are dates I had reserved for an out of town trip that is no longer happening. My loss, your gain. 

Don't need a custom, but still need a quick holiday cover? Feel free to check out my latest set of winter/holiday premades _(To view them go here to www.CoverShotCreations.com)_.

Both premade covers and my custom cover bookings are on a first come, first served basis. Once your downpayment is in, you're scheduled. For quickest responses, please email me at [email protected] I love hearing from you!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have finally decided to take the plunge and jump in the Facebook waters.  I wanted to make it a little easier on those authors who are already on FB. Now they can check out my latest premades without having to leave the site.

Anyhow, if you have any desire to support this crazy notion, I would absolutely love it if you popped on over and gave my page a like. You can find me here.

Oh, and as an added bonus, I'm giving away a custom cover for your efforts.  Don't need a custom? You can pick 4 premades instead.

To enter, make sure you've liked Cover Shot Creation's FB page and posted there what genre of book you'd like to use it on.  Winner will be selected January 1.

​


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

went there, did that. Shared it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

geronl said:


> went there, did that. Shared it.


Thank you, and good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

New premades are up!! To check them out, visit my website (www.CoverShotCreations.com). I also have the latest up on my brand new FB page https://www.facebook.com/Cover-Shot-Creations-311955382255107.

Speaking of FB pages, I am still running the FREE custom cover deal.  To enter, make sure you've liked Cover Shot Creation's FB page (here) and post there what genre of book you'd like to use it on. That's it. Simple as that.

Winner will be selected January 1.

​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Last chance to win a free custom cover from me. I am selecting a winner Jan. 1, so if you can use this, please don't miss out! Odds are looking good right now. 

To enter, make sure you've liked Cover Shot Creation's FB page (here) and post there what genre of book you'd like to use it on. Easy peasy.

If you don't win, don't worry. I am still taking on a few more custom cover clients. And, as always, premades are still available as well. Any of my covers can have a backcover and spine added down the line, along with audio cover, 3D images, website or FB banners, box sets, ect.

​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

New premades are up!!

I'm in the middle of a massive overhaul (spring cleaning anyone? ). As most good hoarders would agree, there were some premades that had to go, but I just couldn't part with them, lol. So I've remade them. I've given a few favorites a much needed face lift and kept them the same price. My loss, your gain.

I'm still adding a few series premade sets, here and there. Below is one of my latest.

If you'd like first shot at my new releases, your best bet is to like my FB page 
(here). An equally decent bet is my website: www.CoverShotCreations.com.

If you have any questions, or need any help with anything, feel free to drop me a line. I love hearing from my authors.

Happy humpday, everyone. Friday is just around the corner.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

It's spring cleaning time, and I'm offering 50% off ALL premades on my website for a limited time only.
Join my new Facebook group CSC Book Cover Designs (clicky) for the coupon code and apply at checkout. Hurry over to www.CoverShotCreations.com to see what's in stock!

This is the last chance to purchase most of these premades, and prices will never be this low again.

ENJOY!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Announcing my huge 100+ brand new premades event! Tuesday, June 18, more than 100 premades of varying genres will go live on my site: www.CoverShotCreations.com.

To stay updated and view a sneak peeks, feel free to join my new Facebook group (CSC Book Cover Designs), or just visit my site day of.

This is the last chance to purchase most of my current, instock premades, and prices will never be this low again. Most will be retired to make room for new. Others will be majorly overhauled and priced accordingly.

Thanks for looking and happy writing!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Announcing my huge 100+ brand new premades event! Live today. More than 100 premades of varying genres are not available on my site: www.CoverShotCreations.com.

To stay updated and view a sneak peeks, feel free to join my new Facebook group (CSC Book Cover Designs).

Thanks for looking and happy writing!!


----------

